# "Bad Direct Sound Driver" Message in Winamp



## Beakey (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm getting a message from Winamp that says "Bad Direct Sound Driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error Code 88780078"

I have no audio except for one, single beeping noise when attempting to play a song.
No audio from any other program either.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Re-install the motherboard drivers that came with your machine .

If necessary, follow-up by downloading the latest directx

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.mspx


----------

